# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Përdhunohet në lumë 19 vjeçarja,

## oliver55

DURRËS- Një ngjarje e pazakontë për fshatin ka ndodhur në Hardhishtë të Durrësit. Një vajzë 19 vjeçare që kishte shkuar për tu larë në lumë ka rënë pre e përdhunimit që e kishin pikasur atë të vetme. Lajmin e bën të ditur Policia e Durrësit e cila thotë se tashmë i ka arrestuar dy prej autorëve dhe njëri është në kërkim. 


Ngjarja e shëmtuar ka ndodhur ditën e shtunë kur një e re, banore e fshatit Hardhishtë kishte shkuar për tu larë në lumin pranë banesës së saj. Ndërkohë, tre të rinj që kanë kaluar bregut kanë parë se vajza ishte vetëm duke marrë rreze dielli dhe kanë kryer marrëdhënie seksuale me dhunë me të. E shokuar 19 vjeçarja A.Sh. iu ka rrëfyer familjarëve të cilët nuk kanë hezituar ti drejtohen policisë. Pas përshkrimit që ajo ka bërë për personat që e dhunuan, policia tha se ka arritur të vërë në pranga dy nga autorët. Ata janë 20-vjeçari Ismail Troplini banues në fshatin Romanat dhe Isa Kokomani, 21-vjeç, nga fshat me vajzën. 


Ndërsa është shpallur në kërkim personi i tretë i dyshuar, Denis Plaku, rreth 20 vjeçar, edhe ky banues në Romanat. "U kryen të gjitha veprimet e para hetimore dhe i kaluan prokurorisë së Durrësit për veprën penale "Marrdhënie seksuale me dhunë me të rritura në bashkëpunim", vepër penale kjo e parashikuar nga neni 102/2 të Kodit Penal", thuhet në njoftimin e policisë.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Po kjo cdonte vetem ne lume ??  
Sa te perparume kto mer jahu i bojn qefet vetem ... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Klevi

Kam pas shtepin afer lumit...
Per mu duhet liberalizu shtepit publike se nuk permbahen kto ktej mos pafshin femer se si ujqer bejn  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

mos ka qene tu bo plazh nudo kjo cuca?

----------


## AVICENNA

Pse more ja fusni kot se koti ..dhunimi eshte dhunim eedhe duhet denuar ne formen me te ashper pamarr parasysh si te kete qen ngjarja .aq me teper nese nuk ka pasur provokime !

----------


## tvsh

> mos ka qene tu bo plazh nudo kjo cuca?


mbase mbase por me nice panties po lahej minimumi. se me rroba trup goca nuk po lahej ne lune. 

mund ta kene xhiruar perdhunimin per ta shitur videon se do jete vertet nje video hooot!

----------


## ☆Angie☆

MORALI: Femra qe lahet vetem ne lume, perdhunohet  :pa dhembe:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

E pa besueshme, nvend qe te ndeshkohet krimi shumica nga ju fajesojne vajzen, madje dhe guxoni ta veni ne tallje.

Turp dhe faqja e zeze per ju.

----------


## skampin

Morali mos u ndaj nga tufa se te shqyen uku.
Nashi ukat e rinje per 5 minuta ohoho do bejne disa vite obobo.

----------


## Apollyon

19 vjec shko e lahet ne lum vetem. Na ti mi ku te con mushka! Kushedi ka qene duke u lare edhe nudo.

lol

----------


## Aikido

> 19 vjec shko e lahet ne lum vetem. Na ti mi ku te con mushka! Kushedi ka qene duke u lare edhe nudo.
> 
> lol


Do shkojë me dashnorin përdore, kur fap shikon dhe dy shokët e dashnorit që presin për orgji. Dhe kjo si e ndershme nga traumatizimi ikën e bën denoncim  :ngerdheshje: 

Apollyon po me mamin përdore nuk do iki ajo, se është 19 dhe jo 9-të. Lol

----------


## Apollyon

Po se eshte 19 sduhet te shkoje te lahet ferrave.. gjith ajo lope ne lum, avash i cike!

----------


## busavata

edhe ne muajin e ramazanit po ndodhka ???

----------


## Pogradecari

> MORALI: Femra qe lahet vetem ne lume, perdhunohet



*
perdhunimi eshte gabim mund te jesh me femren ne krevat dhe JO kupron JO dhe aq me keq kur tjetra eshte ne punen e saj aq me keq qe ka ndoshur me nje shqiptare 

une kam pervoje te keqe nga perdhunimi sepse kur kam qene 13 vjec nje femer 30 vjece ka kryer mredhenie sexuale me mua dhe vetem se kam qene 13 quhet perdhunim
shendet e para

*

----------


## Enii

ska faj e shkreta .. ka akoma ndonje injorant ne Shqiperi qe ben dhe keshtu .. per fat te mire jan te pakte dhe i kapin kollaj..

----------


## Apollyon

> edhe ne muajin e ramazanit po ndodhka ???


Skan qene mysliman ata cunat si duket.

LOL

----------


## busavata

> Skan qene mysliman ata cunat si duket.
> 
> LOL


as ajo vajza e cila i ka provokue djemt e ri ....

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> *
> perdhunimi eshte gabim mund te jesh me femren ne krevat dhe JO kupron JO dhe aq me keq kur tjetra eshte ne punen e saj aq me keq qe ka ndoshur me nje shqiptare 
> 
> une kam pervoje te keqe nga perdhunimi sepse kur kam qene 13 vjec nje femer 30 vjece ka kryer mredhenie sexuale me mua dhe vetem se kam qene 13 quhet perdhunim
> shendet e para
> 
> *


M'vjen keq, nuk e paraqita si akt te drejte.

Sado kripe te mos kete pasur ai koment, nuk shoh ndonje arsye pse duhet marre si personal. Fundja ti s'je ajo femra ne fjale.

Gjithsesi pardon :Lulja3:

----------


## brooklyn2007

> MORALI: Femra qe lahet vetem ne lume, perdhunohet



Kush ndahet nga tufa e perdhunojne ujqerit  :ngerdheshje: 

Per temen, ti varin nga................ ajo pjese e trupit qe kane bere krimin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## brooklyn2007

> *
> 
> 
> une kam pervoje te keqe nga perdhunimi sepse kur kam qene 13 vjec nje femer 30 vjece ka kryer mredhenie sexuale me mua dhe vetem se kam qene 13 quhet perdhunim
> shendet e para
> 
> *


I shkreti ti, pale sa pasoja te ka lene  :Lulja3:

----------

